# want to add pull start on 13 Sportsman 400



## CReynoldsMIZ (Mar 4, 2015)

Buddy has this quad and wants to add a pull start since it didnt come with it. Looks like i need a new metal cover assembly for the rope to pass through, and obviously the recoil mechanics. Anyone know if a recoil off of another bike might fit this one, or if there is a special package i can buy somewhere. If anyone could post a link to a new or better yet a used one that would be great

Thanks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not aware that one can be added... If it could, I doubt you'd be able to pull start it anyway.


----------

